# Jobs that no longer exist.



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2014)

The knocker-upper. A human alarm clock. The rat catcher. A lamplighter and the human switchboard.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2014)

Seems technology is the cause of unemployment.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 13, 2014)

Sorry, technology has IMPROVED employment. Drafting use to be done on a board w/squares and rulers. Today, it's called CAD (computer aided drafting) and the pay is much better. CNC and Drill Presses use to be manually used. Today, both are computerized and the salary to use one is better than the salary was years ago when it was all manually done.

As for me, when I started doing Purchase Orders on a computer and stopped typing them out on an electric typewriter, I loved it!  When I went from doing Inventory on 3 x 5 Index Cards and using a computer for Inventory, I loved it. When my wife went from doing Accounting on a Ledger to doing it on a computer, she loved it!   

But, have to admit that modern technology has taken away some jobs. The way autos are made today is done more by technology than man, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 13, 2014)

Isn't that just what I said ?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

Rat catcher, rat catcher, catch me a rat!





View attachment 9620


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2014)

Another occupation that doesn't exist any more are these little guys..bowling pin setter uppers...




.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Lee (Sep 14, 2014)

Here in Canada you won't see mailmen much longer. Canada Post is switching over to all community mailboxes.


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2014)

Lee said:


> Here in Canada you won't see mailmen much longer. Canada Post is switching over to all community mailboxes.




That's strange...  Here where I live in the states, in the last three months or so, we have started getting 7 day mail delivery to our homes. 

The mailman came to my house today. 
 I don't remember hearing anything about the switch to 7 days or what brought this on .. ??


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 14, 2014)

One of my favourites was the "Saggar maker's bottom knocker".  Honest.......

"A SAGGAR is a fireclay container, usually oval   or round, used to protect pottery from marking by flames and smoke during   firing in a bottle oven.

The SAGGAR MAKER, was a skilled man, producing   the finished saggar, using his thumb to make a neat join between the side and   the base. 

The BOTTOM KNOCKER (a young boy) made the base   of the saggar from a lump of fireclay which he knocked into 
a metal ring using   a wooden mallet."

My aunt Rose was the first telephone operator in our town.  The exchange was in her parlour, but there weren't many phones in those days.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2014)

Have you ever heard of a "Diesel fitter"?  It's a job at the panty-hose factory, where the guy holds up each pair and exclaims:  "Diesel fitter"!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 14, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 14, 2014)

Actually, I was relating to what you said about modern technology being the cause of unemployment. That may be the case in the auto industry, but not necessarily in other industries. I think modern day technology has increased employment.



Falcon said:


> Isn't that just what I said ?


----------

